# Scorpions!



## chase thorn (Jul 15, 2012)

So I went to Texas for a couple weeks and brought back some new friends... My girlfriends Grandma was going to kill these little guys so I just saved them in jars... Ended up with three of these Stripped bark scorpions and threw them in a critter keeper


----------



## acrantophis (Jul 15, 2012)

Very cool. Scorpions make great pets. Most will glow with a blacklite. They are even easy to breed!


----------



## chase thorn (Jul 15, 2012)

The black light test was sweet! They glow a nice teal


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2012)

Cool man. mctlong has some crickets for you...


----------



## chase thorn (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh yeah  I just use the left over ones from my beardies!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 16, 2012)

Thats awesome!!! I remember back in grade school going over to my buddys house and he had a huge black light and he would light up his cinderblock wall and there would be dozens of them all over the wall, it was a site to see.


----------



## NudistApple (Jul 16, 2012)

Very cool little guys! How is their aggression level?


----------



## mctlong (Jul 16, 2012)

I hate these little creatures! They hurt!!!



Tom said:


> Cool man. mctlong has some crickets for you...



Haha! You can have them if you come collect them.


----------



## chase thorn (Jul 16, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> Very cool little guys! How is their aggression level?



They are very calm. Even when there is something in the enclosure... Either they strike when cornered or when they are hungary and on the hunt. Other than that, they are very peaceful and I enjoy watching them


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 19, 2012)

A good friend of mine has Emperor's, and they even enjoy being held. 


Fascinating creatures, really. And quite cute, as well.


----------



## BowandWalter (Jul 21, 2012)

I always wanted to see a female scorpion with all the babies riding on it's back. That always just seems so amazing to me. We have spiders that do it but it's just not the same as a scorpion.


----------

